# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Komunikoni me mesazhe private në forum?

## AuGuSt_

Dihet qe ne forum behen biseda jo vetem ne chat por me teper private midis anetareve te forumit shqiptar.Besoj se kjo eshte me terheqese se vete chati..nese keni deshire te shpreheni kush jeni dhe me ke shkembeni Mesazhe private mund te shkruani .

Me respekt AuGuSt

----------


## MaDaBeR

Sic thashe ne chat e kam nick Lukas e gjithashtu dhe ketu shkembej pv. Se me ke e kam sikret :d

----------


## engjulli_peje^

Si gjith te Tjeret.
Psh: Pm ketu Perdoret me shume per Sqarime ose biseda secrete.
Sa per nick name Chati albasoul dhe ForumiShqiptar nje Engjull_Peje ka :P
Tani gjerat personale se me ke Flasim stregohen. .

----------


## JaCk_DaniELs

Normal Mp dergoj,por se kujt i dergoj Top Secret  :shkelje syri: 
Nick ne Chat Jack_Daniel`s.

----------


## Apollyon

Ne chat nuk futem! Ne forum flas ne Mp me ke te keme pune, por them qe vetem me nja 2 persona kam kontaktuar ne Mp.

----------


## Alienated

Po, por me acaron kur me thote se s'kam te drejte te shkruaj me shume se 1000 germa.

----------


## AlbaneZ

Komunikoj me mp me miq qe kam si ne chat dhe forum.Nick name qe mbaj ne chat eshte i njejte me te forumit.

----------


## INFINITY©

Ne chat dje ishte dita ime e fundit dhe kam qene me nick _SeRiNa_ dhe me pare me nick DEA_usa. 

Sa per ne forum patjeter qe kam derguar mp dhe kam marre. 

Kalofshi mire!

DeAdA

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un jam kjo qe jam e tera dhe e bera 
TIRONCJA_MISTRECE   :ngerdheshje: 

Ne forum marr mp nga miq e te huaj dhe gjithmon u pergjigjem disave shkurt e disave gjat , prap esht gallat kur merr mp , emrat e dergusve sbehen te ditur per ruajtje privacy .

----------


## xfiles

Po komunikoj shume me MP,
me shume per sqarime, ose muhabet sekret, ose thjesht muhabete koti.
ne chat kam hyre disa here tek dhoma e forumit, por aty nuk ka aktivitet, dhe nese hyj perdor pseudonimin e forumit.

----------


## Force-Intruder

Nuk ka ndonje gje te re per te shtuar ketu.

----------


## Borix

Pas perfundimit te ketij sondazhi, keshilloj hapesin e temes te nise nje sondazh te lidhur: Me ke bisedoni ne privat. Meqenese numri i mundesive eshte i kufizuar deri ne, le te themi, 20 opsione, atehere ne opsionin e 20 vendos emrin "Anetare te tjere".

Ne fund, mund te besh nje teme master-i bazuar ne keto sondazhe. Madje, mund te kesh premisa per ndonje PhD.

----------


## Bledari

*PO* une komunikoj shume shpesh me PM e forumi komunikoj si me anetaret e forumit per ndihme kur me drejtohen dhe kur komunikoj me miqt e mi.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Pas perfundimit te ketij sondazhi, keshilloj hapesin e temes te nise nje sondazh te lidhur: Me ke bisedoni ne privat. Meqenese numri i mundesive eshte i kufizuar deri ne, le te themi, 20 opsione, atehere ne opsionin e 20 vendos emrin "Anetare te tjere".
> 
> Ne fund, mund te besh nje teme master-i bazuar ne keto sondazhe. Madje, mund te kesh premisa per ndonje PhD.


LoooL. Po pse i shet idete gjeniale pa leke mer burre.

----------


## EDUARDI

Vetem me disa miq te mi qe i respektoj dhe me respektojne..

----------


## Marijuana85

ne chat nuk hyj, pra mp , dergoj edhe me dergojn ...

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe pse e kemi chatin per chit-chat, mirepo kam shume raste kur edhe me mp ja krisim muhabetit  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po bisedoj me mp....

----------

